# International Truck Instrument Panel



## chris wickson (Jan 29, 2004)

We have a 1990 International 4700 Flatbed we are going to use for plowing this season. The speedometer and tachometer haven't worked in a while, and our nearby shop says it is an elecrical problem and a whole new panel is required which will cost over 900 dollars. All other gauges and lights on the panel work fine, and the fuses are all ok too.

Does anyone know if the speedometer and tach are cable operated, and could this be the culprit? We would like to know before removing the panel and investigating things ourselves.

Thanks


----------



## dbear (Dec 30, 2000)

*Bad Gauges*

Had a similar problem with the wife's '89 Buick Regal some years back. In this case it was the gas gauge worked intermittently. Took it apart and found a loose solder joint on the curcuit board connector for the gauge.

If they are electrically operated, your problem could be something similar. I find it hard to believe that both gauges could be "bad".


----------

